

How to Increase Your In App Sales Revenue: Mobile App Marketing Secrets - dombracher
http://dombracher.com/mobile-app-marketing-secrets-how-to-boost-your-in-app-purchase-sales/

======
dombracher
Is anybody else experiencing any other great ways of increasing their
conversion rate of free to paid users?

